# Need advice about Oranageburg Pipe



## nelslynn (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is my situation: I have an Orangeburg pipe coming out from under my slab foundation. I have replaced all the sewer line outside the slab foundation with ABS. I'd really like to avoid replacing the Orangeburg under the slab as it will require about 10 feet of concrete within the house to be removed. There is no root damage involved under the slab. The Orangeburg looks "OK". It has buckled a little where I need to make the connection to the new ABS. This part of the sewer only services a guest bathroom, that will rarely be used.

Here is my question. How do I make the connection from the Orangeburg to the ABS? What coupling and glue do I use. I have about 2 feet of Orangeburg that is connected to an Orangeburg coupling. The Orangeburg pipe is not glued to the coupling, and I can pull it out if need-be. I can make the ABS fit into the Orangeburg coupling, but I don't think it's a real tight fit. I will need to force it a bit, as the Orangeburg has caved-in a bit. Do I make the connection to the Orangeburg pipe or the Orangeburg coupling?

I know this is just putting a Bandade on, but it will be a the same work if I do this now, or down the road when the Orangeburg fails.

Thanks for any help. I can provide images if needed.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Coal Tar Impregnated Wood Fibre Pipe / A.K.A Orangeburg Pipe

Did you know it was back in 1940's that pipe was being used for sewer/waste pipe, was to be the best pipe of it's time line, did you know the first use of this pipe was for water transmission.

Did you know the name of the company was Orangeburg Pipe Co. of Orangeburg, NY.

Just a little history lesson for you.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

nelslynn said:


> Here is my situation: I have an Orangeburg pipe coming out from under my slab foundation. I have replaced all the sewer line outside the slab foundation with ABS. I'd really like to avoid replacing the Orangeburg under the slab as it will require about 10 feet of concrete within the house to be removed. There is no root damage involved under the slab. The Orangeburg looks "OK". It has buckled a little where I need to make the connection to the new ABS. This part of the sewer only services a guest bathroom, that will rarely be used.
> 
> Here is my question. How do I make the connection from the Orangeburg to the ABS? What coupling and glue do I use. I have about 2 feet of Orangeburg that is connected to an Orangeburg coupling. The Orangeburg pipe is not glued to the coupling, and I can pull it out if need-be. I can make the ABS fit into the Orangeburg coupling, but I don't think it's a real tight fit. I will need to force it a bit, as the Orangeburg has caved-in a bit. Do I make the connection to the Orangeburg pipe or the Orangeburg coupling?
> 
> ...


Hire a plumber. A good one will know how to fix this. This ain't a DIY site.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

What? A DIY'er?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

